# Saudi Visa Requirements



## Dubai1

Hi,

Hoping someone might be able to give some advice.

Situation is that my Dad has got himself a 6 month contract in Jubail, KSA. I am living with my wife in Dubai and would love to plan a visit, he will visit Dubai but it would be great for us to visit Saudi to see him as well.

I am finding it hard to get informatiopn on the embassy page re Saudi visit visas. I know that the laws were strict and visas used to be restrited to religious/working visas for UK nationals and wondered if this is still the case or if there was possibility to get an entry visa.

If anyone has any experience I'd appreciate the feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750

I found these pages, they may be of some help

Saudi Arabia Guide: Visas, How to obtain a visa Attempting to enter Saudi Arabia without authorisation isn?t

Saudi Arabia Visas, Permits and Immigration


"Everyone who enters the Kingdom should have a valid passport with at least 6 months validity and the appropriate visa. Unless you are a visitor from a GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council -- Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates and the Sultanate of Oman)country or in transit, all other nationalities require a visa to enter the Kingdom.

Unlike other countries of the GCC, Saudi Arabia does not issue tourist visas nor is it possible for a hotel to sponsor a visitor. Other than the two types of visas which are only available to Muslims, there exist visitor's visas, residence visas or transit visas.

In all cases, a person entering the Kingdom must have a Saudi sponsor, which means an individual or a company to vouch for the individual's conduct while in the country. Visas can be obtained from the visa department in the Saudi Embassy of the visitor's home country or from Saudi Consulates available in all main cities around the world.

The cost of a visa is generally 200 Saudi Riyals. However, visitors should check with the Saudi Embassy or Consulate.

*WARNING:* All government business in Saudi Arabia is conducted according to the Islamic calendar. Any Gregorian (western) date you encounter on official documents is there purely for your convenience and is in no way to be construed as official. The official date will be the Islamic one and as the Islamic year is 11 days shorter than the Gregorian one, confusion can -- and often does -- result. For example, a one month visa is valid for an Islamic month, not a Gregorian one. If the visitor stays for a Gregorian month, there is a distinct possibility he will have overstayed his visa by a day or two and he will almost surely encounter difficulties with the authorities when he attempts to leave the Kingdom.

*Visitor's Visas*

A visitor's visa, which is in actual fact a business visa, is obtained upon a formal invitation from the company or individual sponsoring the visitor. The invitation will include a visa number and it is primarily a statement that the sponsor has obtained a visa for the visitor and that authority to issue the visa has been sent to the appropriate Saudi embassy.

With the visa number in hand, the individual can go to the embassy BUT as visas are issued only by number and not by name, if one has no number, there is absolutely no point in going to the embassy.

No number, no visa: the rule is simple and is applied to all applicants.

If, on the other hand, the visitor is at the embassy in the morning with his number, he can usually collect his visa in the afternoon.


*Visa Extensions*

These can only be obtained by your sponsor.


*Important Notes *


If a woman is arriving in the Kingdom alone, the sponsor or her husband must receive her at the airport. 
Every woman must have confirmed accommodation for the duration of her stay in the Kingdom. 
A woman is not allowed to drive a car and can therefore travel by car only if she is accompanied by her husband, a male relative, or a driver. 
All visitors to the Kingdom must have a return ticket. 
Pilgrims must also have all valid documentation and a passport that is valid for 6 months"


*A Family Visit or Resident Visa:* 

Family members of an individual working in Saudi Arabia can obtain a family visit visa to travel to the Kingdom. The employed spouse must submit a request of invitation to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Saudi Arabia, who will then send the authorization directly to the Saudi Embassy or one of its Consulates.

An original visa application with all sections completed. 
A passport, valid for at least six months and containing at least four blank pages. 
One passport-sized photograph. 
A letter from a Saudi company on company letterhead sponsoring the applicant. 
If the applicant is a wife visiting her husband, she must supply a copy of their marriage certificate. If the applicant is a child visiting a parent, a copy of their birth certificate is required. 
A money order for $54.00 for each person. 
Include the number and date of the visa of the family member working in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Saudi Visa

*Saudi Visa service*

Kindly can you send me you email so can inform you in detail.

Thanks


----------



## jrp928

We lived there for 9 years, and several times bought in DIRECT relatives to visit. Our children visited at least twice, and once my elderly Mum, and my sister came in . Your dad just needs to apply for a visit visa through his employer, with a copy of your birth cert to show relationship, and be nice to the relevant Govt Relations people in his company....he misses you badly etc...Depends a lot on the employer's attitude, and how well he gets on with them. We had my daughter in for 3 months once - you can get visas extended if you do it in proper time.
jp


----------

